

Do you think people would use... - vee180

a website that focuses on aggregating the best strictly editorial content online?  Does something like this exist?
======
parse_tree
I'd really like that.

You could probably collect statistical data on reader's preferences and make
really good recommendations as well (like Amazon or something, but people tend
to read a lot more editorials than they do books, so you'd have more a lot
data to work with).

------
run4yourlives
I think they would. People enjoy debate, and there's certainly a huge need for
_high-quality_ debate.

------
dtby
I am not sure what exactly is meant by "strictly editorial content. Are we
talking about newspaper-style Op-Ed pieces and the like?

It's been my experience that the most ravenous consumers of these type of
materials are essentially looking for a named essayist to argue their personal
position. As such they tend to pull from places which serve as echo chambers
for "their team," be it Huffington Post, Reason.com, or Townhall.com.

I, further, believe you will run into copyright problems if you try to
reproduce (as opposed to merely pointing to) pieces from
Kristol/Krugman/Hitchens.

